# small gun safe room



## tucker09 (Jan 17, 2011)

what is the best way to hide a door on a small gun room built in closet


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Behind an access panel, especially if there is a bathroom there. Only way anyone would know it is really there, or there is one in the house, is by people talking. The key is to not say anything about it, and blend it into the space. Now, if you have an office with book cases, you could also hide it in the wall that way behind the book case.

I have also seen them placed into floors, so that you do not see it there (ie clothes basket sits over, and the carpet is pulled over and attached by Velcro hook & loops to cover the door. There are plenty of ways to hide it.


----------



## merle (Dec 18, 2007)

Why have a gun if you need to hide it? Just get rid of it. and your problem is gone. If you need it and it is hidden away you are probably in dire trouble. Just my 2Cents.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Some places require the double secure method (trigger lock, locked in safe) in order to retain your FOID card (ie Cook County).


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> Why have a gun if you need to hide it?


If you have to ask, we can't explain it to you but I'll try. Let me ask a couple of questions- Do you have passwords on your computer files? Do you have money in an account? Do you or anyone have to sign for it?
Just give it to me and your problem is solved!:thumbup:


----------



## TheDoorGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

If it's in a closet, how about designing a shoe rack on hinges?
As an added bonus it would make your wife happy!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

This computer desk I built has a sliding door under the knee space which leads to a 10X12 gun room.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

this is the first site on a google search but hidden rooms have disguised doors. There are a lot at this companies site. Most are quite buildable by a good DIY'er.

http://hiddenpassageway.com/


I am sure there are other sites out there with more ideas as well. 

Some more here

http://weburbanist.com/2008/05/11/5-modern-secret-room-dreams-and-nightmares-from-creative-hideouts-to-dreadful-spaces/


----------



## collett (Dec 16, 2010)

*Hiding Door*

You could go crazy trying to hide a door. You might be better to just put on a good quality solid and secure door. Maybe even a entry "steel" door and make it so it only swings out. That way trying to kick it in will be very difficult. You may need to firm up the walls a bit too and and long screws to the hinges and strike plate.


----------



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.browning.com/products/ca...type_id=39581&content=security-door-gun-safes

Hide it in plain sight, maybe keep the door locked all the time and tell people it's just storage for christmas lights. That should keep a bulk of them safe just keep a pistol or two within reach in the living area so you can fight your way to your fightin rifle's if need be.





> Some places require the double secure method (trigger lock, locked in safe) in order to retain your FOID card (ie Cook County).


 Man I'm glad I live in a free state, you should write your elected officals and ask when the constution will cover your state.


----------



## DAdams982 (Jul 6, 2010)

jiju1943 said:


> This computer desk I built has a sliding door under the knee space which leads to a 10X12 gun room.


Wow... Can we get snap shots of that? (Open door, room maybe) That sounds like a fantastic setup!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

DAdams982 said:


> Wow... Can we get snap shots of that? (Open door, room maybe) That sounds like a fantastic setup!


I wish I had taken pictures of the room with the door open but I didn't take any. My customer took these pictures for me and this was several years ago.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

jiju1943 said:


> I wish I had taken pictures of the room with the door open but I didn't take any. My customer took these pictures for me and this was several years ago.


why did they do a little "I have to crawl into it" opening? That entire set up lends itself well to having a full sized opening.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

nap said:


> why did they do a little "I have to crawl into it" opening? That entire set up lends itself well to having a full sized opening.


I don't know, they already had the room built and wanted me to build the computer desk with a concealed door. Another strange thing was the gun room was about a 16 inch stepped down from the main floor.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

jiju1943 said:


> I don't know, they already had the room built and wanted me to build the computer desk with a concealed door. Another strange thing was the gun room was about a 16 inch stepped down from the main floor.


sounds like they may just have been aware of the possibility of doing a full sized opening. Too bad. As I get older (and rounder), small openings get less inviting.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

nap said:


> sounds like they may just have been aware of the possibility of doing a full sized opening. Too bad. As I get older (and rounder), small openings get less inviting.


If it were mine I would have to have someone else go in to get the guns, there is no way I could get down and go through there.:no:


----------

